# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Bağdat mı,halep mi yoksa ankara

## ORHAN AFACAN

Yine, bombalı araçla saldırı.

Bulandı Ankara kana, aleve.

Kaos oluşsun amaçla saldırı

Ateş düşürdüler otuz yedi eve.



Otobüs durağı, ölüm durağı.

Ankara da terörün bir ayağı.

Neyi değiştirir basın yasağı.

Çok çalışmalı terörde ödeve.



Kurtarmıyor katiyetle bir hayat.

Olay sonu olan beyanat bayat.

İcraat, icraat, ille icraat

Mümkünse hazırım bende göreve.



Ölen de, kalan da tarifsiz acım.

Şahadetleri sabrım, ilacım.

Huzura, güvene çok, çok muhtacım.

Uğraşılmasın zurnada peşreve.



Tarihim kuvvetli, coğrafyam zorlu.

Milletim imanlı, ordum şuurlu.

Bitmeyen terörle neler kusurlu?

Çözüm için bakın milli arşive.



Bağdat mı, Halep mi yoksa Ankara?

Orta Doğu Bahtı neden hep kara?

Dönülsün, bakılsın geçen yıllara.

Pire olan terör dönüştü deve.

Varlığın sebeptir düşmanda kine.

Silahı veriyor terörist eline.

Girilsin şehirde, dağda inine.

İç, dış düşman belli, örgüt K.D.V.





ORHAN AFACAN

İzmir- 15.03.2016.



Abdulbaki Gölpınarlı
18/KEHF-99: O gün deniz gibi dalgalanır, dalga dalga birbirlerine karışır onlar ve sûr üfürülür de onların hepsini toplarız.

----------

